# When is the 5-Series diesel coming to the USA??



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

..


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Not confirmed when, yet: http://www.insideline.com/bmw/5-series/confirmed-bmw-5-series-diesel-coming-to-us.html

related info:

http://www.insideline.com/bmw/5-series/2011/2011-bmw-5-series-diesel-first-drive.html
http://www.insideline.com/bmw/bmw-to-sell-us-4-cylinder-diesels.html

Some of us have heard informally from our dealers that the diesel 5 is coming early next Spring, but no hard confirmation from BMW yet.

Regards


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

In Diesel Economics 102, I included mention of BMW NA CEO's statement on this (which was, essentially within 12 months). I suspect it will either be the 530d or the 535d (there are good business cases for either, I should add).


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

JSpira said:


> I suspect it will either be the 530d or the 535d (there are good business cases for either, I should add).


One interesting twist on the 530d would be that it is available with a manual transmission, although I would think that BMWNA would be unlikely to bring that variant to the USA.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

JSpira said:


> In Diesel Economics 102, I included mention of BMW NA CEO's statement on this (which was, essentially within 12 months). * I suspect it will either be the 530d or the 535d* (there are good business cases for either, I should add).


Magic 8 Ball says it will be the 535d.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

LMC said:


> One interesting twist on the 530d would be that it is available with a manual transmission, although* I would think that BMWNA would be unlikely to bring that variant to the USA.*


Magic 8 Ball agrees with you. Also, 530d would be too slow for U.S. tastes. 535d hits the sweet spot.


----------

